# Using a rental



## Stevenscott704 (May 4, 2017)

So last week some asshat backed into my SUV while pulling out of a parking spot. I was NOT Ubering at the time, however now I have a damaged front & back passenger door. 
First question - Would you continue to use the damaged SUV to Uber? Do you think it will impact ratings? My SUV is not in the shop yet and would be usable this weekend. Just not sure how it will be viewed from a PAX perspective. I know I would not have an issue if I was the PAX.
Second question - How do you add a rental car to your account in order to Uber, is that possible & is it worth it? 
I usually only Uber on Weekends and do about $400-$500, do I bother with that if the rental and Gas would be $250+?

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

No, you can't use a normal rental car for Uber. Well, you can, but you'd be completely screwed if there was an accident or incident.


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

Asshat LMAO


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I cannot say how every passenger would react (it would likely not bother me either if the only damage was cosmetic). It depends on your passengers at any given time. There are those who will say "Hey, s*** happens" and not rate you low. Then there are those who will be "How dare you pick me up in a 'wrecked' car?!?" and one star you. 

If you rent, you would have to do it through Uber if you want to keep it legal. If you don't, then hope that no one reports you.


----------

